# First time owner - breeder or shelter? Suggestions for breeders in Bay Area?



## facetiousMadman (Jul 29, 2013)

I am going to be a first time rat owner, and there is a shelter (RattieRatz) with foster homes very close to me. I would love to give a home to rats in need, but I also would really like babies, and those could be in short supply. Are there too many more health risks for shelter rats? They are not bred for temperament or health as they are from breeders. I am also frightened of long waiting lists. As for breeders, I live in the Bay Area, CA near San Jose and there is only one breeder I know of close by. Does anyone know other breeders around here?
I read a forum about PetSmart rats; are they too terrible? I heard that PetSmart socialized them and was kind to them, but if my sources are correct they are much more prone to cancer and other health risks, and I would also not like to support rat mills.
Thank you for your time / information!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Shelter rats could be from anywhere, even breeders... 

I always suggest rescue before purchase. In fact, a rescue rats may be the best bet for a first-time owner; they often have seen a vet, they are usually socialized. (Notice I said plural; make sure you are getting a pair).

PetSmart can or cannot be a good idea. It is shifty at best. They won't have a great health guarantee, as they are just bred to breed. Often times, your money goes to support a rat mill and they could be providing other places with feeders D:

Please consider the rescue very seriously!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh, as testimony for PetSmart: when I went in their for my first rat, I walked out empty handed because their rat was sick, in a 10 gallon tank, on wood shavings, and most importantly - alone. When I said I would take him if they had another rat in stock in the back that I could work on introducing them (I explained using multiple cages, etc) they told me male rats prefer to be alone.
However, my parakeets purchased from them have all been healthy and banfield vet techs are usually helpful,


----------



## GoddessGood (Aug 1, 2013)

Onix Moonstone out in the city and SnS in Milpitas are the only breeders I know of locally, though I think SnS is closed. Northstar Rescue, out of Andy's Pet Shop in San Jose or various other locations around the bay, are an excellent rescue and also where I got my two beautiful, healthy girls. They constantly have rats available, though they may not have young ones. Their fees are reasonable and they offer a discount on cages when you adopt any animal in their shop. They will take back a rat if you can't care for them, no matter what the reason. Very nice people, all around. There's also a breeder of rexes (though I'm not sure how responsible they are) out of Siren Fish & Reptiles as of about three weeks ago and they mentioned they were going to start breeding again soon. They had a cage of adorable blue and white males when I went, but I preferred the idea of rescuing rats and I preferred the (lack of) smell of females.

Hope this helps .

PM me if you want to trade fabrics or hammocks, or need a rat sitter. I'm in North San Jose.


----------



## Quisquose (Jul 20, 2013)

I'd honestly say to go to a breeder for your first ever rats. I'd love to say shelter rats, but they can have many health problems and baggage that would cause problems for a first time rat owner. 

(Also, by the way, a user in your city has a litter of rats that she is trying to give away. It's on this forum:http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?89473-Bijou-is-having-her-babies-HELP-deformities-in-babies You can go to the 16th page to see some more recent pics.)


----------



## Famous Amos (May 23, 2013)

If you have kids I recommend a good breeder. This way you don't have broken hearts with early deaths and tumors.

But if you don't have kids and you have a stable income and can handle get fees, then try a shelter. 

As far as pets Mart those are obviously mill bred in deplorable conditions with no value to the future of the animal. All the cancer rats are bred to each other cementing those traits. So that's one thing to look at.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi there, congrats on the awesome decision! I sent you a private message about the babies I will be looking for homes for soon. I hope to hear from you!


----------

